# Anyone know how to pronounce Bouygues Telecom?



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks....


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

I am told it's "bweege"


----------



## lyne (Dec 12, 2007)

boo-eeg - ends with a hard g


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Paul Sherwin calls it as boy-gee telecom during the TdF.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

yes... or more precisely Bweeg (hard g at the end).


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Merci*

beaucoup


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

It's pronounced, "Another boring and useless peloton-filler team in the TdF that takes up the place of an excellent GC-contender team."


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> It's pronounced, "Another boring and useless peloton-filler team in the TdF that takes up the place of an excellent GC-contender team."


How many real GC contenders are there?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

slowdave said:


> How many real GC contenders are there?


At this point who cares?? The defending champ and another podium finisher are snubbed together with a two-time runner-up.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you.


----------

